# Mass Effect 2



## Morpheus uk (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my god, ive just seen the latest trailer, cant wait :blink:


----------



## sbugir (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL it looks fantastic


----------



## sbugir (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Morph,

Is it epic  ?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Hey Morph,Is it epic  ?


"Epic" is an understatement.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 6, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> "Epic" is an understatement.


Is it the equivalent to God?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Is it the equivalent to God?


Beyond


----------



## sbugir (Feb 6, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Beyond


Better than women...?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Better than women...?


Depends...


----------



## sbugir (Feb 6, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Depends...


Ah damn, I was hoping you'd say yes,


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Ah damn, I was hoping you'd say yes,


That one isn't going to work on me buddy


----------



## sbugir (Feb 6, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> That one isn't going to work on me buddy


No no, I meant so I could buy it.   Fine.


----------

